# Tri Tip smoke for 50.



## markbrown (Jul 27, 2015)

I am smoking tri tip for about 50 people and would like to know an approximate cooking time for medium rare.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's hard to give you an accurate time when when we don't know the cooker, what temps your going to smoke at, what the size of the meat is, etc. I did a small tri tip previously and smoked it to med rare and it took around 2 hours using my pellet cooker on a fall day cooking at 230.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ec-pineapple-upside-down-cake-football-sunday


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 28, 2015)

A good tri tip can be a forgiving cut of meat.   They are fantastic on the grill, even better when smoked at 225F with a quick reverse sear over very high heat.  They have tasted great at ITs anywhere from 125F to 155F (155F was a screw up, not recommended but came out surprisingly delicious). 

Two hours is about right when smoked at the lower temp.  Just be sure to slice across the grain or your jaw will get tired from chewing.


----------



## markbrown (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a Great Outdoors Smoker that will hold 6-8 of these TTs.  I would smoke at 230-250 with red oak.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2015)

to get to an IT of 135° at the temps you've mentioned you're looking at 2-2 1/2 hours +/- That would include letting them rest for 15-30 minutes before slicing. You can keep them wrapped in foil in a cooler stuffed with towels if you finish early.


----------



## markbrown (Jul 28, 2015)

So, all 8 tri tips will cook in 2-2 1/2 hours?


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 28, 2015)

markbrown said:


> So, all 8 tri tips will cook in 2-2 1/2 hours?


Spread them out. Don't have them touching for proper air flow. They should all be done by then.


----------



## markbrown (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the answers.  The cook is this Saturday, I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2015)

Saturday, dang I'm not going to be in town!


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 28, 2015)

Watching with interest


----------



## markbrown (Aug 2, 2015)

The Tri tip turned out perfect.  Raves all around.  Turned out there were 70 people, but there was plenty of meat.  It was Santa Maria style, with chili, roasted potatoes, green salad, and garlic bread.  Would like to do brisket next.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 2, 2015)

Mark, how lond did it end up taking ant at what pit temp?  Also, what IT did you pull it at?


----------



## markbrown (Aug 3, 2015)

Cooking time was 21/2 hours at 250.  IT was 125.  I did 2 different smokes because I didn't have enough room and then refrigerated for a day.  Our church has a large gas grill where I seared first then brought up to IT of 140.  The meat had a perfect smoke flavor and color with a little char on the outside. I cooked 13 TTs.


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 3, 2015)

Great job, Mark!  I don't think I'd take on a job like that, but I do think I'd try ONE! :drool


----------

